# Paint Bits on the Roller



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

Homeowner painting from several different 5-gal buckets and hanging screen in the bucket to remove excess paint. Using Purdy brand roller. What's with all the little bits of paint that come off the roller after the bucket is half empty. How do these things form and can they be prevented from forming or sticking to the roller.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Today's paints because of their quick drying traits, begin to dry on the sides of the bucket and on the backside of the screen. These "bits" fall into the bucket to be picked up by the roller sleeve. That's why I prefer an oversized paint tray.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

LarryJ-nova said:


> Homeowner painting from several different 5-gal buckets and hanging screen in the bucket to remove excess paint. Using Purdy brand roller. What's with all the little bits of paint that come off the roller after the bucket is half empty. How do these things form and can they be prevented from forming or sticking to the roller.


I strain my paint from the original 5 gallon bucket into whatever plastic bucket I will be using. Am careful not to disturb dried paint on the sides of the "use bucket" to the point where bits can break off. When dried paint build up in the use bucket gets excessive, I clean the bucket and start over.

HRG


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

Homerepairguy said:


> I strain my paint from the original 5 gallon bucket
> HRG


Strain it how?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You can strain it with a paint strainer from a paint store or use an old, clean window screen. Put the screen on top of a clean bucket and pour the mucked up paint on top of the screen. This gets 99.9% of the chunks out of your paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

A lot of trash can come from the screen in your bucket. As the paint starts to dry it flakes off the screen onto the roller. One way to combat this is to always keep your bucket covered when not in use. If you take a break or stop rolling to brush for a few minutes, cover the bucket with a damp rag. Also don't leave the screen in the bucket overnight. Take it out and clean it or let it dry and start with a dry screen every day.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

LarryJ-nova said:


> Strain it how?


Paint strainer bought from hardware store that is cone shaped. 

I cut the handle portion of a small plastic container to use as a paint scoop. Found that the important thing is to keep the length of the scoop smaller than a 2 gallon bucket so it can fit at the top of the bucket with enough room to pour the paint into the strainer. If the scoop is too long, paint will drip outside of the 2 gallon "use bucket" which makes a mess. The scoop will then of course also be able to fit in a 5 gallon "use bucket" while pouring paint into the strainer. 

As another poster suggested in another thread, can use a small pot with a handle as a paint scoop. 

HRG


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup, another reason not to use buckets.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Could also be with todays fast drying paints the paint is drying a little on the cover itself.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

a bucket screen set up is no different than a tray set up, they will both give you paint boogers funk chunks if you don't keep screen or tray wet with paint .also cover your set up of choice with a rag ,best is a damp rag. imho a bucket set up is far better than a tray ,more paint, cant step in it .easer to carry around,can kick it along the floor:huh: ,I started out with a tray and I switch over years ago and ill never go back . if a tray works for you good. but in the grand scheme of life who really cares either way:huh:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

They're different because the bucket has high sides that the paint can splash on, dry, and form flakes. Doesn't happen with a tray. Also painting from a bucket ranges from awkward to very difficult if you're using a pole.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

ltd said:


> a bucket screen set up is no different than a tray set up, they will both give you paint boogers funk chunks if you don't keep screen or tray wet with paint .also cover your set up of choice with a rag ,best is a damp rag. imho a bucket set up is far better than a tray ,more paint, cant step in it .easer to carry around,can kick it along the floor:huh: ,I started out with a tray and I switch over years ago and ill never go back . if a tray works for you good. but in the grand scheme of life who really cares either way:huh:


Have to agree I quit using the tray when I went pro from DIY. Now only break it out for small jobs. I also feel to go back to tray would be a step back. And yes if you don't keep it wet you can get boogers in a tray too. Of course if it's more than 2 rooms I break out the sprayer.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> If you take a break or stop rolling to brush for a few minutes, cover the bucket with a damp rag.


Do you think that covering the bucket with a damp rag is better than using plastic like a trash bag?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Damp rag is better. Sure you can use a trash bag but I can't tell you how many times the trash bag falls down into the paint bucket, gets paint all over it, then leaves a mess when you lay down the plastic bag. For short intervals, a damp rag over top of a bucket works great.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I have always found a damp rag to work better than plastic. The moisture helps keep it from drying. For longer intervals than a few minutes a damp rag covered with a plastic grocery bag will keep your bucket fresh longer.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I always hate having to paint out of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I always hate having to paint out of a 5 gallon bucket.


 I'm getting that way myself. 5ers were all I used for years but lately I've been using pans more and more. For me the key to using a pan is the Kvord bags.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/videos/sw-video-kovrd-paint-tray.html

I thought they were cheesy at first, but I'm amazed at how well they will keep a pan fresh. Does away with the need for wet rags or plastic all together, just zip it up and forget it. Will stay fresh for days. Also they are made out of a slick material that will easily slide around the floor even over drop cloths. Remedies the mobility problem with pans. Fits most 9" roller trays and even the Wooster 18" tray.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm low tech, I just use the big ZipLocs, lol

http://www.ziploc.com/Products/Pages/default.aspx?browseBy=Oversize&browseByCat=NonFoodStorage


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Or just buy the lid for the tray.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK I'll bite I have never seen a lid for paint tray.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> OK I'll bite I have never seen a lid for paint tray.


Not exactly a tray but these have lids. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00125V0S8?pc_redir=1413940588&robot_redir=1

I've got a few of these too, there like a tray/bucket combo. Can't easily leave the roller in them with the lid on though.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've tried this one from Lowe's but I didn't really like it much. The tray is awkward to use and you really can't just seal it up overnight or the roller starts to dry out:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the 9" version.










And the 18" version.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Where do you get them? the 9 in?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Our local BM dealer carries them. Or you can get them online.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Paint_Bucket_with_Lid_p/8616.htm

I have the them both and use the 9 almost as much as the 18.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never saw one before.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't cleaned a tray in years - I always use disposable liners. Don't you hate cleaning out those buckets?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> I haven't cleaned a tray in years - I always use disposable liners. Don't you hate cleaning out those buckets?


 Yes, it's a PITA. Not sure if they make liners for them or not but I have never seen them at the BM where I get the buckets. That's one more reason I have switched to pans ad bags.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I just remembered these, but when I've tried my own custom flexible liners (i.e. garbage bag) in the past, I didn't like how it slipped around.

http://www.valleyproproducts.com/


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Wet towel over the pan and roller for short breaks up to a couple of hours. Anything beyond that I put the paint back in the bucket and clean the pan and roller handle. The roller cover is wrapped in plastic wrap if I will be getting it back out in a week or less. Beyond that it gets cleaned too.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

After I am done wiping the paint of them I just let them dry. Peel them out after about 20 uses.


----------

